# Where to buy Micromesh?



## TowMater (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry for the newb question, but I bought some Micromesh at woodcraft, and while it's still in good shape I don't know that I want to pay $17.00 for these small pads again.

Can anyone share a source or two for micromesh?

Thanks

TM


----------



## toolcrazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Go to http://woodnwhimsies.com/ they have about the best price I have found.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 17, 2007)

International Violin Company
http://www.internationalviolin.com/home.aspx
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by TowMater_
> <br />Sorry for the newb question, but I bought some Micromesh at woodcraft, and while it's still in good shape I don't know that I want to pay $17.00 for these small pads again.
> 
> Can anyone share a source or two for micromesh?
> ...


----------



## louisbry (Nov 17, 2007)

Do like Toolcrazy said.  They are fast to fill your order and try their best to keep the postage down.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Nov 17, 2007)

Before you toss them. Put them in the washer with cold water, no soap. They last a long time and are washable.  I just washed mine this morning and they look great.  In between washing blow them off with an air gun. And don't put them in the dryer, just spread them out and let them air dry.


----------



## avbill (Nov 17, 2007)

check out Arizona Silhouette web site : http://arizonasilhouette.com/

Micro-Mesh 7 sheets 3x6"  set at $12.99

Bill Daniels


----------

